

 Barnes & Noble Says It Won’t Sell Books Published by Amazon  - newmediaclay
http://mediadecoder.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/01/31/barnes-noble-says-it-wont-sell-books-published-by-amazon/?hp

======
abeppu
Is there a way to interpret this as a smart decision? When your disadvantage
is having less selection at higher prices and less convenience, artificially
excluding a publisher from your selection seems like it only exacerbates the
problem. Imagine that you're one of the people that still drives out to a
bookstore to get the latest novel from your favorite author, and when you get
there, you learn that your brick and mortar retailer has refused to sell it.
That sounds like a _terrible_ customer experience.

And even if they don't want to sell Amazon's books, publicly announcing that
fact seems unlikely to achieve anything.

~~~
GavinB
Authors will be wary of striking a deal with Amazon if it loses them the
biggest retail market. The goal here isn't to make Amazon's books do poorly,
it's to keep big name authors from signing up with Amazon in the first place.

I'm not saying it's the right decision, but it does have a strategy behind it.

~~~
fpgeek
Good point. I think authors will be especially wary because B&N not stocking
the book presumably implies no book signings or other events promoting the
book at any B&N.

------
MrEnigma
I first read this as any book that was sold by Amazon, but it's just the
'Amazon Press'.

While it might be somewhat of a big deal for the authors involved, it probably
won't be much of an issue for anyone else.

------
johnstkr
in other news, Chevy dealers refuse to sell F150s and Apple stores refuse to
sell Galaxy Tabs

~~~
InclinedPlane
Amazon stocks B&N published books.

~~~
gyardley
Amazon pushes for exclusivity in its own ebook contracts, preventing B&N from
stocking certain ebooks.

Seems like an appropriate response to me.

